
Gay World of WarCraft guild forced to change name because of user complaints - duxup
https://arstechnica.com/gaming/2019/10/gay-world-of-warcraft-guild-forced-to-change-name-because-of-user-reports/
======
BubRoss
The name was "GAY BOYS" in case you want to save a click.

